# Rufus Loves Apples and Oranges



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

As Kimberly mentioned, we went to her house Monday to be in puppy heaven. :becky: Ohhh you guys should be jealous! There were beautiful, gorgeous puppies everywhere! I took along my camera, but I have to tell you I hardly wanted to take time out from holding pups to get good shots~~BUT I did just for you guys! Check out the Apples and Oranges now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww- thanks Christy! They are cute and Rufus looks a little unsure but did he end the date picking out what piece of fruit he wants?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok wait there's some more! Let me tell you, these guys are irresistable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That first picture is Mack (McIntosh) engaging Rufus in play.
The second picture shows Rufus going after Mousse.
Was the third picture when Shamouti & Rufus were going back and forth? They were inseperable for quite a while!
That fourth picture is so sweet. Keepsake just loved being held by you.

The fifth picture is pretty typical of Braeburn. He just loves belly rubs!
The sixth picture is Mack & Shamouti.
The seventh is Rufus coming up closer to check out Shamouti again.
The eighth is obviously Shamouti with Christy. Look at that puppy belly!!

Christy, you and your husband took some great pictures! It was so nice to have you visit. The added bonus is that all the pups slept like rocks for the afternoon. :laugh:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, Thank you for our visit! We had the best time! There isn't a puppy in all 8 that I wouldn't want! They are spectacular! I'm glad they slept like rocks for you. That wild crew could really tucker a person out LOL!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great photos!*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the photos of the apples and oranges, and of gorgeous Rufus too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful! Do the Oranges really have the glossy, silky looking coats I see in the pictures? Shamouti's coat just looks so gorgeous!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures Christy! The pups look so cute.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great pictures Christy, I can't tell who had the most fun, you, Rufus or the pups. They are adorable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joelle, it is funny you say that because I was just saying that I don't like the puppy stage of Shamouti's coat because it is EXACTLY like his mother's was. It was a bit dry and fluffy as a puppy, but she has the most gorgeous, silken, resiliant coat now. I can go for weeks without combing her and only have a few small mats to handle. With the coats of both of their parents, yes, the Oranges should have some wonderful coats... except for Mousse. We'll see about his. I've been forewarned about the difficulties of brindle coats.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - what a super fun afternoon. You got some wonderful shots and can tell you had the best time. These pups are looking so good Kimberly. And I'm surprised that brindle coats are suppose to be difficult - MeMe's is a gold brindle and I've had not a spot of trouble so maybe you'll get lucky too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos Christy! It looks like you had a great day! Maybe Rufus needs a brother or sissy?:ear: How's that for a subtle hint???ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! I wish I was there.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Christy! I can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooohhh the puppy breath was intoxicating! I'm sure I had the most fun since Rufus was a bit overwhelmed with so many puppies all ready to play at once! He was a bit taken aback and a little grumbly at first but there was one pup that was especially persistant about getting to him to play! :boxing:



DAJsMom said:


> Beautiful! Do the Oranges really have the glossy, silky looking coats I see in the pictures? Shamouti's coat just looks so gorgeous!


The Oranges all have these beautiful glossy coats. I just wanted to run my fingers through them. Shamouti's coat is beautiful!



Julie said:


> Great photos Christy! It looks like you had a great day! Maybe Rufus needs a brother or sissy?


No sisters for Rufus! He is such a sweet, mild mannered guy, I would hate to watch a younger sister bully him around! :fencing:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for the pics Christy, it was also very nice seeing YOU.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No sisters you say hmmmm You & Rufus both look like you are smitten with one particular little boy though :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, there was definitely one little guy that had an instant connection (whether Rufus wanted to realize it at first or not) and Rufus became taken with him shortly after that. It was cute.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

No sister, but what about little brother for Rufus?  I also notice one particular puppy seem to stand out. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> No sister, but what about little brother for Rufus?  I also notice one particular puppy seem to stand out. :biggrin1:


One definately stood out!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julia and Maryam you are good detectives!!

Yes, one puppy stood out by a mile for us! I've been waiting for just the right puppy to join our family and SHAMOUTI IS THE RIGHT PUPPY! :whoo::whoo::whoo: We are so pleased to announce that Shamouti will be coming home to our family next weekend to be Rufus' little brother! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- Congrats!!! Are you loving the name or thinking of your own spin on it? I am excited for Rufus too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Christy- Congrats!!! Are you loving the name or thinking of your own spin on it? I am excited for Rufus too!


I'm loving the name after all I got to name him LOL! We'll have to see if he loves the name. Kimberly said he wasn't responding to it real well this week. Perhaps he is just too busy to answer?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy









Me and the boys are so happy for you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Christy. 

Shamouti is adorable and he looks so cute with Rufus. They will be a striking pair, one light, one dark.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> Congratulations Christy.
> 
> Shamouti is adorable and he looks so cute with Rufus. They will be a striking pair, one light, one dark.


Thank you Julia! You were pretty fast to figure it out! I had better get much better at my photography skills so I can capture great pictures of them together!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What exciting news! I can't wait to see more pictures of Rufus and Shamouti...they are adorable together.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:Congratulations!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you! I don't know how I will make it through thhe next week! I keep giving Rufus little hints but he hasn't guessed it yet! :bounce:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Christy!!! This is awesome news! :biggrin1:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby.
The photos are great and the puppies look just adorable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thank you! I don't know how I will make it through thhe next week! I keep giving Rufus little hints but he hasn't guessed it yet! :bounce:


Christy you have made it through the last how many months... breeding, delivery, growing, testing... ONE MORE WEEK Wahoooo it's almost here.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations Christy!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Christy! Shamouti is perfect!!!! I can't wait to see all the photos of Rufus with him! This is just too exciting!!! :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Christy you have made it through the last how many months... breeding, delivery, growing, testing... ONE MORE WEEK Wahoooo it's almost here.


It's been so many months!! Puppy Shamouti is my Christmas gift from Larry! I decided then, I would wait for a Spring puppy and we would just cross our fingers that Kimberly would have pups and one would be a match! It's been 5 months of watching all the sweet puppies go home with each family and agonizing about when would our new puppy would come.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Congratulations Christy!!


Thank you Joelle! I've been crossing my fingers for Shamouti and all the time watching all the new black arrivals like Indie, and Betzie, and Pebble!



Jane said:


> Congratulations, Christy! Shamouti is perfect!!!! I can't wait to see all the photos of Rufus with him! This is just too exciting!!! :whoo:


Thank you Jane! I am going to do my best with this new camera to get good pics to share! It's my goal this year to become a better photographer!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Christy, I'm very happy for you. You are in for twice the fun now.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations! How exciting and Shamouti is just gorgeous. I love how they look together.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Christy! He is a cutie and Rufus will love him to play with!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats, as I said on another thread, you make a beautiful family!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Julie and Amy! We're pretty excited here, and counting down the days 'till the little brother comes home!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

8 days.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Time to shop!!!

P.S. I think Shami is a cute nick name


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Christy!!!!! 

I am so thrilled for you and your family. What a wonderful Christmas present, he's too adorable! Two boys are definitely double the fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: I just sugg'd in another thread that you start your own, talking about you getting Shamouti and here it is. That'll teach me to be so behind in the posts!! :biggrin1:

Congrats, Christy!! Oh, what fun you will have with two Hav boys. It must have been so hard to wait so patiently. I have a really hard time doing that!! lol 

Oh my. I can't wait for the stories and all the fun pics!! Another little black Havie to add to our forum. Yaaaaaaaayyy!!!!! :whoo: What a great Christmas gift from hubby!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Christy! That is such wonderful news. Your patience paid off and now you have the perfect fit for your family. Rufus looks like a doll and he and Shamouti are going to have a blast together.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww! Congtrats to you and your new baby!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy, congratulations! Shamouti is adorable. His mom has a lovely silky coat and looks like he has it too. Hope to see you all on the 31st at Susan's.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:laugh: 8 days! oh you gave me goosebumps!



ama0722 said:


> Time to shop!!!
> 
> P.S. I think Shami is a cute nick name


Thanks for the idea, I like it! Shamu is a bad idea for a nickname. :suspicious: maybe "Mouti" ? 

I agree it was a lovely Christmas present! It's been very hard to wait so long for it though!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Christy!! You're one lucky family to be going home with a piece of fruit from Kimberly's house! Shamouti is a handsome boy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Debbie! Everytime I see Salsa's pic my heart skips a beat! She is sooooo darn cute! I was sorely tempted to beg Kimberly for her, but I think in the end I made the right choice to wait for Shamouti! (I much prefer potty training in the Spring!) Are you going to be at the playdate in Tracy on Saturday? I would love to see you. 

SIX MORE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, Salsa and I will be there. She loves these playdates!!! Bet you can't wait!!! Looking forward to seeing you again and meeting even more new havs and their people.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Yes, Salsa and I will be there. She loves these playdates!!! Bet you can't wait!!! Looking forward to seeing you again and meeting even more new havs and their people.


Whoooo!! I glad to hear you're coming! eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Maddie has been coaching Salsa well. Salsa is turning into quite the little socialite. Wait until you see her engage Rufus in play next weekend.

And you already beat me to it, but SIX more days!  

Shamouti Booty has finally settled into union negotiations with me and is no longer striking on his name. He is answering to it over 50% of the time again. Silly boy! I probably don't even need to tell you what I had to give up on my end, but let's just say that he's a Beech Nut baby and he's definitely not a vegan.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

good buddy said:


> It's been so many months!! Puppy Shamouti is my Christmas gift from Larry! I decided then, I would wait for a Spring puppy and we would just cross our fingers that Kimberly would have pups and one would be a match! It's been 5 months of watching all the sweet puppies go home with each family and agonizing about when would our new puppy would come.


Christy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! It has been a super long wait, but oh so worth it!! Hopefully I'll get to see Shamouti and Rufus and meet you and your DH very soon! I'm so happy for your family!!eace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Christy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! It has been a super long wait, but oh so worth it!! Hopefully I'll get to see Shamouti and Rufus and meet you and your DH very soon! I'm so happy for your family!!eace:


I hope so too! I would love to meet your little Pebble and Kohana!



Havtahava said:


> I think Maddie has been coaching Salsa well. Salsa is turning into quite the little socialite. Wait until you see her engage Rufus in play next weekend.
> 
> And you already beat me to it, but SIX more days!
> 
> Shamouti Booty has finally settled into union negotiations with me and is no longer striking on his name. He is answering to it over 50% of the time again. Silly boy! I probably don't even need to tell you what I had to give up on my end, but let's just say that he's a Beech Nut baby and he's definitely not a vegan.


Are you giving him those Beechnut baby cocktail wieners? :suspicious:

ahhh that's ok. Rufus says his favorite lunch place makes a great chicken soft taco! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Rufus says his favorite lunch place makes a great chicken soft taco! :biggrin1:


:ear::ear:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :ear::ear:


awww just a small local place called Mi Cocina. Rufus like it because they have a couple small tables outside so he can come too! It's also just down the street from Liv's shop and she often brings Bailey work so we stop in for some RLH's.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't wait to meet all the furbabies at the playdate! Yay!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whhoo Hooo! I'm looking forward to seeing you with Carmen and Tito! eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope everyone is charging their camera batteries!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Hope everyone is charging their camera batteries!!!!!:whoo:


Ohhh good reminder! But you'll need to remind me again later this week! I've been out shooting just like you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Well where are the photos???????????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

5 more days

Shamouti is wagging his tail furiously at his name this morning. Yea!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You go Shamouti. :whoo: Treats from here if you wag your tail at your name when I meet you Saturday.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> 5 more days
> 
> Shamouti is wagging his tail furiously at his name this morning. Yea!


Whooooooooooooo!!! That's my boy!! He is such a little smarty pants! He probably knew you'd bring out the good treats if he faked he'd forgotton his name!

I set up the ex-pen this morning and Rufus climbed inside and looked at me very suspicously. :suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 5 more days!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I bet Rufus is major suspicious. :suspicious: He's thinking...hmm I'm already neutered, what the heck else can she do to me? LOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Christy,
*Congratulations:*:whoo::whoo:

*I am soooo happy for you!!!*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh I bet Rufus is major suspicious. :suspicious: He's thinking...hmm I'm already neutered, what the heck else can she do to me? LOL


You're too funny! ound: ound: :suspicious: Gee I HOPE he's not thinking that! :jaw:


Lynn said:


> Christy,
> *Congratulations:*:whoo::whoo:
> 
> *I am soooo happy for you!!!*


Thank you Lynn! I can't wait to watch the fun!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh I bet Rufus is major suspicious. :suspicious: He's thinking...hmm I'm already neutered, what the heck else can she do to me? LOL


ound: Lisa! I think Lincoln *may have* finally forgiven us for bringing Scout into our pack!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> ound: Lisa! I think Lincoln *may have* finally forgiven us for bringing Scout into our pack!!


ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> ound: Lisa! I think Lincoln *may have* finally forgiven us for bringing Scout into our pack!!


Yikes!! and it's been WHAT? a year? longer? Or d-deary dear!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy I'm sure Rufus is going to be so excited to have a play buddy that you'll have a great time. Make sure you photograph the introduction - wish we could read his mind. I have a great photo of my cat after I brought the first puppy in my house in about 10 years. "You brought me a what?" was his expression. Priceless.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ahaha! What a purrr-fect puss face! Oh he is giving you the "the look"!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so very excited for you too, Christy! I wish I were at that playdate too. There is a Tracy, Quebec, not two hours from here, but somehow I don't think that is where this playdate will be. Am I right??! :biggrin1:

LOTS of pictures please!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I'm so very excited for you too, Christy! I wish I were at that playdate too. There is a Tracy, Quebec, not two hours from here, but somehow I don't think that is where this playdate will be. Am I right??! :biggrin1:
> 
> LOTS of pictures please!!!!!!!


Nope not Tracy Quebec! That would be a long drive home for me! Oh I am taking my camera and there will be lots of pics!

:whoo: THREE MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------

